# Anyone seeing poults?



## JHannah92 (May 8, 2017)

Club president found a poult this morning. I've never seen any this early. Of course, our birds were going hot and heavy in mid Feb, and haven't been gobbling at all the last few weeks. Anyone else seeing any poults yet?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2017)

Seen one hen with a bunch of them last week. 
I see a hen every year 1st of May somewhere.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2017)

28 days to hatch.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 8, 2017)

3 hens with poult's in the last week about 40 bitty size.Now just need the  owls to leave  alone.


----------



## JoPa (May 8, 2017)

I saw one last weekend with 7-8 poults in tow.  Burke County.


----------



## tknight (May 8, 2017)

No poults, but did bump a hen that was sitting on 11 eggs!


----------



## Timber1 (May 8, 2017)

tknight said:


> No poults, but did bump a hen that was sitting on 11 eggs!



Did you put a game cam on them as GON suggested.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Did you put a game cam on them as GON suggested.



Lols. I seen that post & thought about that.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 8, 2017)

Last Wednesday I found a nest just started had only 1 egg so far.  This is in the mountains.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 8, 2017)

I ah e not seen any yet. 

She sure didn't hide that nest very good.


----------



## tknight (May 9, 2017)

I have thought about it but its on public land...so?.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 9, 2017)

QuackAddict said:


> I ah e not seen any yet.
> 
> She sure didn't hide that nest very good.



Same thing I thought Not sure if that nest will make it, that's at the base of a big pine tree on a ridge below mountain laurels so lots of better places around...maybe a young hen?

It could have already been abandoned, I'll be back up this weekend going too take a look if anymore have been laid there.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 9, 2017)

Was riding on my cart Saturday morning around the edge of some thick planted pines and come up on a hen laying on the ground in the tall grass. She jumped up and about 8 babies went in every direction. Pretty cool to watch them at such a young age run for cover and hide.


----------



## goblr77 (May 9, 2017)

I haven't seen any adult turkeys lately, much less poults.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 9, 2017)

Seen 2 hens in Charlton county today with 8-10 each.Bitty size


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 9, 2017)

Not this year only busted eggs


----------



## jchowell90 (May 9, 2017)

Seen a hen cross a dirt road today with 4 poults and a gobbler in tow.


----------



## MKW (May 9, 2017)

I saw a hen with 11  sparrow sized poults here in SC on April 27th.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 13, 2017)

After hunting this morning I drove around just checking out the roads saw 3 hens in 3 different areas with 7-10 poults each hopefully they survive to grow up and raised more next year.


----------



## flatsmaster (May 13, 2017)

I've seen a bunch but I'm in central Fl


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 15, 2017)

Saw a hen with 5 poults in Gilmer county Saturday. Couldn't have been more than a couple of days old.

Also had a buddy find a nest with 10 eggs in it on the same property.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 23, 2017)

As I drove around the club yesterday seen more hens with poults than last year every food plot had 3 to 4 hens with 8-10 poults some bitty size and a few looking 1/2 grown,and 3 XLARGE gobblers that know the season is over just strutting in wing high grass and paid no attention to my truck.Now just need to keep the coyotes and bobcats in check from eating them.


----------



## antharper (May 23, 2017)

*Poults*

Seen this hen and 4 poults in Troup this week, I hope they haven't drowned !


----------



## bfriendly (May 24, 2017)

Finally saw some in Bartow County......passed 3 hens in a field with tall grass......on the way back there were only 2, but saw about 4 or 5 poults that were maybe 4" high to their backs..........so cool to listen to them practicing their little kee kee runs

I tried to photo them, but the grass was too tall to get them


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (May 28, 2017)

I saw a hen that had two poults with her this week.


----------



## GAGE (May 29, 2017)

I saw 8 bantam size poults yesterday that flew off as I drove up on them.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Poults*

This  morning, June 5th I saw  a hen with 6 tiny poilts cross a  county rd. No hurry, I stopped and watched the show. They were  the smallest I have seen in


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jun 9, 2017)

only saw 5 hens with bout 10 poults each just hope they all make it


----------



## ji0187 (Jun 26, 2017)

looks like about 7-12 in total


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2017)

I've seen several about the size of chickens lately.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've seen several about the size of chickens lately.



Me two, they look like a grouse .


----------



## smoothie (Jun 29, 2017)

Yep! Even saw an all white one


----------



## NUTT (Jul 16, 2017)

Saw two hens with seven poults at the feeder yesterday. They were big enough to chase crows off while mama watched!


----------



## Timber1 (Jul 16, 2017)

Taken July 12. Look to be 10-14 days old.


----------



## Timber1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I saw a hen and 4 or 5 poults last week. The young were not big enough to fly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2017)

Yep, and a fair amount of em too.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 28, 2017)

I have hens with 10-15 poults on every camera I'm running in Early County.


----------



## bullit (Nov 21, 2017)

The last Saturday of March 2017 near Albany. A friend reached down and picked up a poult ... he let it go after a very short video of the hen responding to the yelps from the poult.


----------

